# system memory



## BJwojnowski (Nov 6, 2011)

Is there a software way to find out what my system's internal memory is?  When I do it by examining the hardware I get either 2x64 or 2x128 MB.  the label on the memory sticks upon visual examination is PC 100 322 620.


----------



## teckk (Nov 6, 2011)

```
dmesg | grep memory
```


```
#dmidecode > output.txt && ee output.txt
```


----------



## tingo (Nov 7, 2011)

Also:

```
tingo@kg-vm$ sysctl hw.physmem; sysctl hw.realmem;sysctl hw.usermem
hw.physmem: 4143890432
hw.realmem: 4831838208
hw.usermem: 3528912896
```


----------

